
You've Moved to South Lake Tahoe to Work Remotely? Please PM - elephantseal
I&#x27;m a Google SWE who moved to South Lake Tahoe. I would like to get in touch with folks doing the same.<p>If you or someone you know is moved to Tahoe and works remotely, please reach out!
======
mtmail
HN doesn't have direct message system. You need to add your email address to
the 'about' field of your profile. The email field is hidden from other users.

~~~
masonic
And this is a "Google SWE"?

------
sequoiar68
cool

